# 1985 Gt Timberline



## ratrodbikes (Mar 10, 2008)

Thought I'd drop in and show off a few shots of my 1985 GT Timberline.

I'm normally into old vintage cruisers, but I recently found this little gem and now I'm hooked on it.

If anyone knows more about this model I would love to hear more about it.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

I can't remember the last time I saw one of those..... oh wait, it was yesterday. 

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=390243


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

wow, super nice. Bonus points for the original GT tires. Looks like theyre in great shape too.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Very nice. You obviously hang out with the BMX collectors looking at the quality of the finish on that one. Does anyone happen to know where to find any pre 1990 GT catalogs? Neverrmind, found them.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

That looks like it just came out of the box. very nice! I sold those new, but didn't know about this small model. Are those 24"wheels? All of the full sized models had cantilever brakes front and rear.

We bought these from a distributor in Texas, Hans Johnsen Company. There were two models, the Timberline and the Backwoods. I think we sold the Timberline for $369 in blue and $389 in chrome. The Backwoods was $100 more because of upgraded components (better drive train, cooler stem, nicer brakes, and fore / aft adjustable seat post).

I sold these to 5 or 6 friends and this bike was our introduction to mountain biking. This is mine in 1988 after the upgrade to 7 speed XT indexed drive train and Ground Control tires:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Zanetti said:


> I can't remember the last time I saw one of those..... oh wait, it was yesterday.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=390243


Slight difference. First Flight's has original grips and cantilever front brake.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Wow! Top shelf! Now I'll never post mine.


----------



## ratrodbikes (Mar 10, 2008)

WOW...thanks guys, yall have some really great info!!!

So would this smaller frame been for a lady or just for anyone needing a smaller bike?

This bike has 26" x 1.75" UKAI rims.

I actually own and run a forum for vintage cruiser customizers called Rat Rod Bikes.

https://www.ratrodbikes.com

I'm pretty much a fan of any sort of bike. I grew up in the 70s and 80s so any vintage bike from that era is appealing to me. Someone on my forum sent me here to find more info....very cool to see yall have a spot for vintage MTBs.

Here's a shot of the bike in it's original untouched state when I got it. AME grips and more of a touring style seat.










Here's a shot of my 1987 Schwinn Sierra too.


----------



## ratrodbikes (Mar 10, 2008)

muddybuddy said:


> es anyone happen to know where to find any pre 1990 GT catalogs? Neverrmind, found them.


Hey muddybuddy....any chance that you would have found the 1985 GT Catalog?

I'd love to see how they presented this bike in their materials.:thumbsup:


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

ratrodbikes said:


> WOW...thanks guys, yall have some really great info!!!
> 
> So would this smaller frame been for a lady or just for anyone needing a smaller bike?
> 
> ...


Yes definitely a ladies bike, so you should not ride it. I'll PM you my address to send it to. Do you have the take-offs nicely stored? So what's the story on it. Was it hanging in someone's garage for the last 22 years?


----------



## ratrodbikes (Mar 10, 2008)

> Yes definitely a ladies bike, so you should not ride it. I'll PM you my address to send it to. Do you have the take-offs nicely stored? So what's the story on it. Was it hanging in someone's garage for the last 22 years?


Ha Ha....I actually like the slanted frame look...sort of gives it that BMX cruiser style.

I was working from home on Friday and a guy listed it on the CL. I happened to check the ad 8 minutes after it was listed. All the ad said was "GT TIMBERLINE MOUNTAIN BIKE - $150". Normally I wouldn't have given the ad a second look, but for some reason I did. When I saw the chrome and the vintage GT stickers my mouth dropped. :eekster:

Contacted the guy and headed out the door 30 minutes later to pick it up. It ended up being in a really bad part of town (guys sitting on hoods of cars on blocks with 40ozs, pitbulls roaming the streets. I walked up to the house...he showed me the bike, I handed him the money and took off.

Later someone on my forum said that they had contacted the guy right after I picked it up and the commented that his INBOX was hummin' like a bee hive....ha ha!


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

ratrodbikes said:


> Contacted the guy and headed out the door 30 minutes later to pick it up. It ended up being in a really bad part of town (guys sitting on hoods of cars on blocks with 40ozs, pitbulls roaming the streets. I walked up to the house...he showed me the bike, I handed him the money and took off.
> 
> Why you hate'n newb? Sounds like my crib. We sit on da hoods of our hoopties ta stay warm and r 40's kewl.


----------



## ratrodbikes (Mar 10, 2008)

YETIFIED said:


> Why you hate'n newb? Sounds like my crib. We sit on da hoods of our hoopties ta stay warm and r 40's kewl.


Ha Ha! :crazy:


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

totally cool bike. Definately has the HOOVER seal of approval!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

ratrodbikes said:


> Here's a shot of my 1987 Schwinn Sierra too.


A walk down memory lane. I sold those new, too.



ratrodbikes said:


> Hey muddybuddy....any chance that you would have found the 1985 GT Catalog?
> 
> I'd love to see how they presented this bike in their materials.:thumbsup:


I don't remember catalogs for these since there were only two models.. I remember receiving a flyer with the info on it. The sales rep for the distributor carried the same piece of paper. I think the owners manual might have even been a generic manual for "off-road" bikes.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

ratrodbikes said:


> Hey muddybuddy....any chance that you would have found the 1985 GT Catalog?
> 
> I'd love to see how they presented this bike in their materials.:thumbsup:


No, 1990 is as far back as I have been able to find.


----------



## ratrodbikes (Mar 10, 2008)

Found out that the spring in the rear derailleur was hosed so my LBS hooked me up with an NOS Sachs Huret model from the same era. They even installed and adjusted it while I waited. Not too often that I can pull that off on my lunch break.

Gotta love them old bike shops with cool employees who admire the old stuff.


----------



## ratrodbikes (Mar 10, 2008)

Not sure if this one is any good, but it was NOS and didn't cost me much.


----------

